
Tesla to Start Charging Idling Fees for Superchargers - jrs235
https://www.yahoo.com/news/tesla-start-charging-idling-fees-220023118.html
======
jrs235
They did it!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12891826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12891826)

